# Mar 20-22 nec aquarium convention extravagana



## Wagtail

Hi, everyone. This is a GREAT annual event held each year in the New England Area that hobbyists from around the country attend. Multiple speakers, auctions, fish and plant vendors, manufacturers, and lots of nice people who share your interest. The NEC is non-profit 501(c)3 coalition of aquarium clubs.

This is a video overview of the Event: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V93EPbcT4qo&feature=youtu.be

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/305779486289679

Website: http://northeastcouncil.org/NewNEC/index.php/convention


----------

